# T/C Hawkins



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thompson Center 50 muzzle loader, good condition I purchased it new in 1982-83 has been cleaned every time it was used, has been drilled and tapped, will come with Maxie balls, caps, shot a lot of deer with this gun over the years, $275.00 located in North Canton, Stark county, call or text 330 313 0640


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

PM me


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Deal fell through, still available


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

fireline said:


> Deal fell through, still available


Still available?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes still available, will include scope mount, original box and nipple wrench


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Bump to the top


----------

